# Vegas Trip



## Linda (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi,
How far in advance should we book a rental car for Vegas?  We are going the 28th of this month.
Also, are there any inexpensive things to do while there?  If so, where would I find this information?   We are not big gamblers, so sightseeing is a must for us.  Any shows that are reasonably priced?
This is our first trip there.
Thanks so much for any help.


----------



## chalee94 (Jul 2, 2012)

Linda said:


> Also, are there any inexpensive things to do while there?  If so, where would I find this information?   We are not big gamblers, so sightseeing is a must for us.



if you have a rental car, you can drive to the hoover dam or red rock canyon.

on the strip, of course, there are numerous crazy hotels to walk through.  some have canals in the middle with gondolas drifting past you...some have "thunderstorms" indoors...there are the roman statues in caesar's palace and lions at MGM (i believe they are still there)...and some resorts are just plain beautiful (like the wynn.)

the bellagio has a free conservatory just off their lobby that's fun to visit.  you probably already know about the bellagio fountains.

lots of shops as well.  one book shop has old first editions and autogra

try out a lunch or dinner buffet at the bellagio or wynn just because they are ridiculously amazing.



> Any shows that are reasonably priced?



tons of options with all different prices.  depends on what you like.

be sure to check out the tix4tonight guys - stop by one of their booths at 10am or so to see what shows are on sale that day.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 2, 2012)

I just want to be sure you know that it can be terribly hot in July - we are talking 110+.  In fact the AVERAGE high in July is 106!    During the day, limit your time out in the heat, drink plenty of water, and wear sunscreen.

There is a lot of good info. in the old threads about activities:  https://www.google.com/search?q="la...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## Bob B (Jul 2, 2012)

Linda,

Rental car rates bounce around a lot in Vegas. If you see a good rate, book it, but then keep checking daily (or twice a day) to see if you can get a better rate. Then re-book as often as you see something at a lower rate. For various discount codes, use: http://www.carrentalsavers.com/.


----------



## roadtriper (Jul 2, 2012)

Lion Habitat is no longer there at the MGM, the kitties have retired!   there is a model unit of the new MGM rooms sitting there now  






chalee94 said:


> if you have a rental car, you can drive to the hoover dam or red rock canyon.
> 
> on the strip, of course, there are numerous crazy hotels to walk through.  some have canals in the middle with gondolas drifting past you...some have "thunderstorms" indoors...there are the roman statues in caesar's palace and lions at MGM (i believe they are still there)...and some resorts are just plain beautiful (like the wynn.)
> 
> ...


----------



## PStreet1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Try www.broadwaybox.com
     They have a box on the right hand side to switch to Vegas instead of Broadway.  Sometimes they even have freebies for afternoon shows.

Check out Tripadvisor.com for possibilities for things to do/restaurants/shows/etc.  Lots of great tips, many from locals.
http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowForum-g28949-i9-Nevada.html


----------



## blakebr (Jul 2, 2012)

Linda said:


> Hi,
> How far in advance should we book a rental car for Vegas?  We are going the 28th of this month.
> Also, are there any inexpensive things to do while there?  If so, where would I find this information?   We are not big gamblers, so sightseeing is a must for us.  Any shows that are reasonably priced?
> This is our first trip there.
> Thanks so much for any help.



I hope this hint helps next time.  We book through Budget most times.  We start booking our rental car as far out as we can.  Then every few days we try another booking.  If it costs less by a buck a day we book it and cancel the old one.  By doing this I drove my price for 14 days from $524 down to $338.  A big savings in any pocketbook.  We went through 6 rental cycles to get to the rate we finally got.  The best I ever got was $117 for 7 days.  Good luck.


----------



## thilmony (Jul 2, 2012)

i know it's nice to save a couple bucks but man.... i use national car rental, i'm a member of their "emerald aisle" (which i think is free, i've never paid and used it for years).

you might pay a couple bucks more but you can book in advance. i always book the smallest cheapest car, but then at the airport you skip the counter and just grab an emerald aisle car and head out. usually they are out of smaller cars so i pay the smaller car price on something bigger. i used to ask for a smaller one and let them tell me to take a bigger for same price, but now i just take bigger and roll the dice if it will be the smaller car price.

the convenience and reduced headaches are so worth it to me...

YET, i am gambling on SIXT to rent a mercedes in Fort Lauderdale in a couple weeks. I'm sure i'll regret it, as i did last time i tried something from dollar rent a car in vegas.


----------



## daventrina (Jul 3, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> ...  During the day, limit your time out in the heat, drink plenty of water, and wear sunscreen.


Might want to think about a nap during the hot day, and wandering the Strip at night. It is MUCH nicer at night.

You might want to think about the national Atomic Musem (http://www.nationalatomictestingmuseum.org/)

And there is the Ethel M's Factory
(http://www.ethelm.com/about_us/factory_tour.aspx)

If you need a Hawaii fix, the mall at Planet Hollywood had both Burgers in Paradise (with great Kalua pork sandwiches) and two ABC stores. Also there is Earl of Sandwich which has great affordable sandwiches.

There is also a hole in the wall Italian resturant across from Bally's that was good.

If you don't want to gamble but want to feed machines, there are the arcades at Excalibur that can be fun.


----------



## Linda (Jul 3, 2012)

Thank you all for your tips and ideas, it is greatly appreciated.
Is the heat a "dry" heat or is is just miserably hot?
I live in Florida where the humidity can be quite bad.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 3, 2012)

Linda said:


> Thank you all for your tips and ideas, it is greatly appreciated.
> Is the heat a "dry" heat or is is just miserably hot?
> I live in Florida where the humidity can be quite bad.



It's a dry heat.  I compare it to being in an oven as compared to being in a sauna.   Hot is hot.


----------



## Linda (Jul 3, 2012)

We are staying the the Hilton Grand Vacation club at the flamingo.  Is there a Walmart in the area?


----------



## chalee94 (Jul 3, 2012)

Linda said:


> Is the heat a "dry" heat or is is just miserably hot?



yes.  and yes.

i went in mid-may one time and i still was miserable outside.  that's as close to summer in vegas as i plan to get...

i like the napping during mid-day idea.  definitely be careful and stay hydrated.


----------



## ricoba (Jul 3, 2012)

You know, I sort of get peeved with this advice about Las Vegas being hot in the summer.   

Well, yeah, like DUH, we're in the middle of the Mojave Desert, of course it's going to be hot in the summer!   It's kind of like saying watch out if you go to Fairbanks, Alaska in the middle of winter it might be really cold!

Does the heat keep people from coming here?  Of course it keeps some people.  But for millions of people, myself included, summer is a great season in Las Vegas.

Yes, it is going to be about 103F today and about 97 tomorrow and then back up into the 100+ degrees.  We actually have a chance of thundershowers tomorrow, which does make it more uncomfortable, because it raises the humidity.  Normally our humidity is under 10, so it is hot but not sauna hot, like much of the US during this time of the year.

But having said that, it's usually dry, very sunny and very pleasant.  Everywhere is air conditioned.  There are plenty of cool spots to spend a lazy summer afternoon.  The evening do cool down into the 90's (lows in the 80's). 

I see you are at the Flamingo, the pools there are a great place to spend the afternoon.  They will be busy and hectic, but the water will feel great and the Flamingo hotel pool is about 5 acres of pools, very lush and nice.  The pool at the HGVC is smaller and quiet, but has nice cabana's (free) with a fan and misters and there is a bar at the pool area.

Since you are non-gamblers, get to know our city.  It's great you are renting a car, there is lots to see and do here besides being on the Strip.  Many of us who live here rarely go the Strip except for special events/occasions.  Las Vegas, is far more than Las Vegas Boulevard, though that is the primary image that people have of this town, which is sad.


----------



## Karen G (Jul 3, 2012)

Linda said:


> We are staying the the Hilton Grand Vacation club at the Flamingo.  Is there a Walmart in the area?


The closest one to your location is the one at 3075 East Tropicana Avenue
Las Vegas. You can do a mapquest to see how to get there. The address of the Flamingo Hotel is 3555 S Las Vegas Blvd  Las Vegas, NV 89109.

There is a Walmart Neighborhood Market at 490 East Silverado Ranch Boulevard Las Vegas if you just wanted a grocery store, but the regular Walmart is closer.

It would be useful for you to have a really good map, such as from AAA, of the Strip area so that you can find the side streets. It takes too long to drive right down the Strip if you're trying to get anywhere, but there are roads on the backsides of all the casinos that make it easier to get around.

Be sure to check out Fremont Street, too.  Another source for discounted show tickets is http://www.goldstar.com/las-vegas


----------



## Fern Modena (Jul 3, 2012)

The Walmart on East Trop has limited groceries.  It is not a Super Walmart.  If Groceries is what you want, then go to the Neighborhood Market.  

Fern


----------



## ricoba (Jul 3, 2012)

Fern Modena said:


> The Walmart on East Trop has limited groceries.  It is not a Super Walmart.  If Groceries is what you want, then go to the Neighborhood Market.
> 
> Fern



Actually, I've shopped there a couple of times, it has most of the things that people want/need.  Of course you will pass a few major supermarkets on the way to this location anyway.

It's easy to get to that Walmart.  You are on the East side of the Strip, so go behind the Flamingo and go east on Flamingo (don't go over the Strip, that's the west side).  You can take a few options to get the Walmart, but it's easy to go east Flamingo, turn right (south) on Maryland Parkway (at the Target), go to Tropicana, turn left (east) and go up past Eastern Ave to McLeod Drive and the Walmart is on your right hand side.  There is also a Sams Club (it's kind of hidden over on the backside of the Walmart at Pecos Drive) in this same plaza, plus a Sunflower Market.

It's always interesting to me how many people look for a Walmart when they travel.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jul 4, 2012)

The Sunflower Market is one of my (and Rick's daugjhter's) favorite stores.  It is part discount grocery store and part health food store.  It has a large produce department, many items which are bulk (loose), and a pretty good bakery, plus a lot of health food at reasonable prices.  You will be right there if you are going to the Walmart on Trop, so why not stop there?

Fern


----------



## gnipgnop (Jul 4, 2012)

There is a free show at the RIO that was enjoyable called the Madi Gras.  The show consists of cars (all shapes and sizes) traveling along the ceiling.  You can just stand and watch.  After the show, for one of the best views of Las Vegas at night go up to the Voo Doo Lounge in the RIO and be amazed at how beautiful the city lights look at night.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 4, 2012)

What is the temp today in Vegas.  Dry Heat !!  Sorry Guys, 100 degrees plus is still HOT !!!


----------



## Karen G (Jul 4, 2012)

Right now it's a comfortable 87 with cloudy skies and a chance of thunderstorms tonight and tomorrow.  The forecast high for today is 94 and tomorrow it's 98. Then it goes back to 102, 103, and above.  We'll be a bit more humid with the forecasted chance of rain. But, I think we've had only about 1/2 inch of rain so far this year, so it will be a good thing if it does rain.


----------



## Bob B (Jul 4, 2012)

Damn, 87 sounds great. We hit 102 today in Chicago and expect the same for the next two days. And trust me, it ain't dry heat.


----------



## PStreet1 (Jul 4, 2012)

Having grown up in the Midwest with anything but dry heat and now living in the Phoenix area, I can say there is no comparison.  I'll take dry heat any day--at least there's no heat rash and my clothes stay dry.  Last evening we were out looking at the full moon over the mountains and the temperature was 95--delightful.  It really was.  It felt about like 85 does with humidity.  We had a light breeze.....nice.


----------



## ricoba (Jul 4, 2012)

pedro47 said:


> What is the temp today in Vegas.  Dry Heat !!  Sorry Guys, 100 degrees plus is still HOT !!!





PStreet1 said:


> Having grown up in the Midwest with anything but dry heat and now living in the Phoenix area, I can say there is no comparison.  I'll take dry heat any day--at least there's no heat rash and my clothes stay dry.  Last evening we were out looking at the full moon over the mountains and the temperature was 95--delightful.  It really was.  It felt about like 85 does with humidity.  We had a light breeze.....nice.



We just had a small 5-10 minute rain shower, and it cooled things off quite a bit, I think into the high 70's, so it's almost cold!  

But I agree, I'd much rather have hot and dry than hot and humid.  In my view the most unpleasant time of year in Vegas is in August when we are affected by monsoonal moisture from the Gulf of California pushes northward.


----------



## Linda (Jul 13, 2012)

I just found out we are actually staying at the Hilton Grand Vacation Club # 6300.  Has anyone stayed here and if so your thoughts?  I did read the reviews and it's seems like a nice resort.


----------



## moeman (Jul 15, 2012)

Check out the new Mob Museum in the old courthouse. It's really interesting and takes over 2 hours to see the whole thing.


----------



## bshmerlie (Jul 15, 2012)

Honestly....dont worry about the heat. Most everything you do is either in-doors or in the pool.  Use the free valets everywhere so you dont have to walk to get your car.  Tip two or three bucks.  There are a lot of things to do in Vegas besides gambling. There are also dolphins and lions at the Mirage.


----------



## Cindala (Jul 15, 2012)

Linda said:


> Thank you all for your tips and ideas, it is greatly appreciated.
> Is the heat a "dry" heat or is is just miserably hot?
> I live in Florida where the humidity can be quite bad.



Linda, compared to Florida you will be comfortable! We visited Vegas the past two July's and this year went to Florida instead. There is no comparison. Being in Florida is like being in soup. We walked around on Las Vegas Blvd in 107 degree heat and did not sweat! It is hot, but very different from what you are use to. You just need to stay hydrated and drink plenty of water.

We are from NJ and our summers are horrible. Most of the time we have a lot of humidity. It was 90 degrees today with over 75% humidity. It felt awful! I would take the Vegas heat over NJ heat any day of the year. We are hoping to make it back there again next summer.

We enjoyed Vegas very much, and we are not gamblers, drinkers or smokers! We had a blast checking out all the resorts, trying new restaurants and shopping. We saw Jersey Boys and Penn and Teller last year, and Cirque's "Love" and a comedy show the year before. The first year we took an overnight trip to the Grand Canyon and stayed at the El Tovar Lodge in the Park.

As far as rental cars go, if you are a Visa card holder, there is a great discount code available from Alamo. You can become an Alamo Insider member for free and by pass the counter and go straight to the aisle as well.


----------

